# How much bar tape is needed?



## Tour De Frans (Apr 3, 2005)

Is one roll of bar tape sufficient for covering both sides of the handlebars?


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

One box usually includes two rolls, which is enough for both sides.


----------



## Tour De Frans (Apr 3, 2005)

divve said:


> One box usually includes two rolls, which is enough for both sides.


Yeah, I'm not sure if the tape I ordered from Supergo includes one or two rolls.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

Tour De Frans said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure if the tape I ordered from Supergo includes one or two rolls.


 In either case; there should be enough for both sides of the bar.


----------



## Tour De Frans (Apr 3, 2005)

Room 1201 said:


> In either case; there should be enough for both sides of the bar.


Really? Great, I ordered 2 just in case. They were only $3.00 anyways.


----------



## Bryan (Sep 19, 2004)

Tour De Frans said:


> How much bar tape is needed?


About 2 more wraps than Cinelli provides on one roll.


----------



## The The (Sep 9, 2002)

Bryan said:


> About 2 more wraps than Cinelli provides on one roll.


I didn't believe this was true until I decided to try the Cinelli bartape for myself. It took me several tries to cover my bars, but the tape still came up a little short. Cinelli must have close profit margins if they can't put an extra two inches on each roll of tape.


----------

